

Who uses ruby in a real production environment. - ibudiallo

Ruby on rails has gained so much popularity, I finally installed on my dev box and started playing with it. I am usually the last person to adopt a technology; I let smart people figure out mist of the bugs and workaround first then I jump in.<p>The tone on the internet is ruby is "beautiful" . I get it the language is very similar to English and some people find it very easy to use.<p>Being a newbie, I almost cracked my head trying to install the correct version to follow a simple tutorial. I am not sure if everyone experienced the same but that was the case with me. I anyone can same for installing php the first time.<p>However I don't see many projects using ruby on rails. I know Jeff Atwood discourse runs on ruby but it is the first large scale production site running that I saw. I would imagine there would be much much more, with all the talk I see on the web.<p>Anyone has cool projects they would like to share ? And if you don't mind would you talk a little about how easy or hard it was to set up your server to run on it ?
======
argonaut
I'd thought you were kidding as well, but I realize you're pretty new here.

Ruby on Rails is the most popular web framework for startups in Silicon
Valley, followed by Django, and then PHP.

High-profile companies that primarily use Rails: Airbnb, Square, Github, and
Twitter (for Twitter some of their codebase is in Scala; for Airbnb, they're
also doing a lot with node.js. Both companies started out as Rails apps).

I also ran the numbers a while ago on the web framework breakdown for YC
startups. The breakdown is something like (give or take 10%): 60% Rails, 20%
Django, 5% non-Django Python, 3% Sinatra (also Ruby), 3% Node.js, 3% PHP, 6%
don't know,

If you want to learn a web framework/technology, Ruby on Rails or Django is
definitely the place to start.

------
aartur
I hope you are not kidding. Some examples:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/134202/whos-using-ruby-
on...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/134202/whos-using-ruby-on-rails-in-
production)

